# Scosche FAI-3 and FAI-4 Factory Amp Adapters



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone has checked these out? Was thinking of using one when I put an aftermarket HU in my New Beetle. I have the Monsoon Audio System and have hooked up a aftermarket HU to it in the past. I did not like it because the aftermarket HU overdrove the Monsoon Amp. Even with the volume at MIN I could hear a hissing noise coming out of the speakers.
I will put a link for each unit. Please post if you have tried out either one.
http://www.scosche.com/scosche/electronic/FAI3.asp
and
http://www.scosche.com/scosche/electronic/FAI4.asp 
Jason


----------



## jervwgti (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: Scosche FAI-3 and FAI-4 Factory Amp Adapters (theguero)*

Wait for their new one that's coming out in a few months its called the SLC4. FAI 3 or 4 wont work right on a monsoon. I just talked to the product development manager who's a good friend of mine.


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Scosche FAI-3 and FAI-4 Factory Amp Adapters (jervwgti)*

OK. I can wait some time. What is different about the SLC4?


----------

